# 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen



## master26 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Schlauchboot Colossus2 von Campingaz, leider hat es kein Brett hinten und auch keine Ringe#d....
jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es irgendeine möglichkeit gibt so einen kleinen 12V Außenboarder daran zu befestigen|kopfkrat
heelp....vielen Dank


----------



## ulf (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Hallo

Wenn es für solche Badeboote nichts vom Hersteller gibt, mußt Du wohl selber basteln. Als Haltepunkte würden sich die Ösen der Paddel oder der Kordel anbieten. Was wirklich haltbares ist das aber in der Regel nicht. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Andal (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Bei so einem Badepümpel solltest du es einfach sein lassen.


----------



## master26 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

ich habe eben ein Heckspiegel gesehen von Sevylor, das sieht ziehmlich interessant aus.....hat denn da jemand erfahrung mit ?

und warum sein lassen? für 2-10 mal im Jahr ein wenig rumschippern, habe ich keine Lust ein Schlauchboot für 700 € und diverses Zubehör für evtl. 300€ wenn es denn was ordentliches sein soll zu investieren......


----------



## Der Hille (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Sets mal nen Foto von dem Schlauchboot hier rein, dann sehen wir was du machen kannst. Ps ich hatte auch mal das selbe Problem.


----------



## master26 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

http://www.amazon.de/CARAVAN-LENDERS-Bade-Schlauchboot-Set-Colossus-2/dp/B000NIZWDY

hoffe das es reicht.......


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Kauf dir ein neues Boot.....
damit fährst du besser.


für 300-600 Euro bekommst du schon ein Schlauchi bis 5 PS, sogar mit festem Boden.


----------



## Mikesch (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Bei uns benötigt man für E-Motor betriebene Boote eine Genehmigung des Landratsamtes. Kostenpunkt 110€/Gewässer. Das wird in NRW nicht viel anders sein, rentiert sich nicht für 2 - 10 mal angeln mit diesem "Seelenverkäufer" von Gummiboot.


----------



## marcus7 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Dir ist schon klar, das die Batterie für den Motor um die 30Kg liegt? Willst du die einfach auf den nackten Schlauch stellen? ohne festen Boden macht das keinen Sinn, ich würds lieber sein lassen ;-)


----------



## master26 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

ja das ist mir klar, dass die Batterie soviel wiegen kann, schließlich bin ich schon einige male mitgefahren im Schlauchboot, allerdings nur in Holland....und ein Aluboden aus zwei Teile zu machen dürfte nicht das Problem sein.

Aber ich werde das Thema mal schließen,da es anscheinend leider keine möglichkeiten gibt mein Schlauchboot etwas zu tunen...werde mir aber trotzdem einen Kopf machen und bei Erfolg kommen die Fotos.

Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle !!


----------



## minus1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

aus der Produktbeschreibung :

*Wichtige Hinweise: *
Kein Schutz gegen Ertrinken 
Nur unter Aufsicht und nur im flachen Wasser benutzen 
Einsatzbereich: Geschützte Uferzone bis max. 300 mtr. 
Vorsicht bei ablandigem Wind und Strömung​​....das sagt doch wohl alles.......


----------



## Potti87 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

*"Aber ich werde das Thema mal schließen,da es anscheinend leider keine möglichkeiten gibt mein Schlauchboot etwas zu tunen...werde mir aber trotzdem einen Kopf machen und bei Erfolg kommen die Fotos."*


oder Todesanzeige inne Tageszeitung.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*



master26 schrieb:


> und warum sein lassen? für 2-10 mal im Jahr ein wenig rumschippern, habe ich keine Lust ein Schlauchboot für 700 € und diverses Zubehör für evtl. 300€ wenn es denn was ordentliches sein soll zu investieren......


 
Ich such grad die Formel wie man am besten ein Menschenleben berechnet......
(Leichtsinn + Unerfahrenheit)X keine Lust X Geiz das Ganze geteilt durch Uneinsichtigkeit = Sarg 

jo das könnte klappen...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*



Potti87 schrieb:


> *"Aber ich werde das Thema mal schließen,da es anscheinend leider keine möglichkeiten gibt mein Schlauchboot etwas zu tunen...werde mir aber trotzdem einen Kopf machen und bei Erfolg kommen die Fotos."*
> 
> 
> oder Todesanzeige inne Tageszeitung.




das hatten wir hier schon im AB.da gab es doch einen der mit nem fishhunter-oder wie die dinger heissen- raus wollte und ertrunken ist.

selbst wenn man mit dem badeboot (schlauchboot ist was anderes) nicht weit weg fährt,und das ding absäuft und man sich an land retten kann.
rechne dir mal dein material zusammen was dann auf dem grund liegt!!
motor,batterie,ruten mit rollen,kunstköder.....weiss nicht wie es bei dir aussieht,aber bei mir kommen da schon paar mille zusammen.
schau mal bei ebay,da bekommt man richtige schlauchboote auch gebraucht zu nem guten preis.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## master26 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*



Potti87 schrieb:


> *"Aber ich werde das Thema mal schließen,da es anscheinend leider keine möglichkeiten gibt mein Schlauchboot etwas zu tunen...werde mir aber trotzdem einen Kopf machen und bei Erfolg kommen die Fotos."*
> 
> 
> oder Todesanzeige inne Tageszeitung.



mmmhh, du bist ja ein Spezi....denkst du oder wer auch immer, dass ich so leichtsinnig bin und bei Windstärke 6,7 oder 8 mit mein Schlauchi lospaddel ??oder evtl im Kanal bei starker Strömung??|uhoh:
es war angedacht auf einen kleinen Baggersee ohne strömung........


----------



## master26 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich such grad die Formel wie man am besten ein Menschenleben berechnet......
> (Leichtsinn + Unerfahrenheit)X keine Lust X Geiz das Ganze geteilt durch Uneinsichtigkeit = Sarg
> 
> jo das könnte klappen...



eine tolle Mathe Formel #6, gilt die auch wenn ich auf einen Baggersee ohne Strömung und nicht bei Windstärke 6,7 oder 8 unterwegs bin ?


----------



## Potti87 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Probiere es aus:g

und die Windstärke hat rein garnichts damit zu tun, kannst auch bei Ententeich absaufen, grade im Winter mit dicken Klamotten.

Aber muss jeder selber Wissen wie wert ihm seine Gesundheit is.

gruß Potti87


----------



## master26 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Probiere es aus:g
> 
> und die Windstärke hat rein garnichts damit zu tun, kannst auch bei Ententeich absaufen, grade im Winter mit dicken Klamotten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Potti87,
wieso sollte ich denn absaufen können im Ententeich?? Das würde ich doch nicht im Winter machen, da es meist sehr Windig ist, sondern nur aus Spaß im Sommer !!Halt mit T-shirt,kurze Hose...
Das Boot kann über 220 Kg belastet werden, da komme ich auch mit Ausrüstung mit dran.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber erkläre mir doch mal bitte, was an dem Schlauchi sooo Gefährlich ist, das ich schon als Lebensmüde gelte ? Immerhin war ich mit den angeblichen Kack Schlauchi mit 3 Erwachsenen ( Boot defenitiv überladen ) im Kroatien Urlaub und sind auch fast den ganzen Tag rumgepaddelt. Wir weilen noch alle unter uns:vik:
Ich will damit nicht bei Wind und Wetter über große Seen oder die Kanäle unsicher machen und etliche Seemeilen auf mein Meilenkonto sammeln, sondern wie geschrieben im Sommer, auf einem kleinen See paar Würfe machen.
LG


----------



## Potti87 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 12V Motor am Schlauchboot befestigen*

Meine es ja auch nich böse, für ne kleine Paddelrunde wirts schon funktionieren, nur mit dem Motor glaub ich nich das du ne Schlüssige Halterung an son Boot befestigt kriegst, oder einfach nur bei der Paddelei belassen. 
Wünsch dir viel Petri Heil mit deinem Boot.

Bin manchmal im Sommer auch mitn Surfbrett zum Angeln gefahren wo ich noch kein Boot hatte, Rute un Tasche festgebunden Paddel in die Hand und ab gings, hat auch Spass gemacht und Lebe noch. Würds aber jetz nich mehr machen nachdem ick bei einer Welle von nem größerem Schiff fast abgesoffen wäre, isn Scheiß Gefühl sowas.

gruß Potti87


----------

